# Low profile junction box or distribution block for line voltage undercabinet lights ?



## Bluelude1 (May 1, 2008)

I am wiring several line voltage under cabinet lights and I am having a relatively hard time finding a product to connect them all together *with *or *in*. Can someone suggest a product that might be an effective solution? I was trying to find a low profile junction box that I could run 14/2 into from the top of the cabinet & make my connections in or a distribution block w/ a cover that I could do the same, but I can't seem to locate something low profile enough that it won't stick out under the cabinet.
*
Attached is a picture of my setup albeit in disarray at the moment you should be able to see what I am trying to accomplish.
*
Thanks


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

The connections can't be made inside the fixtures? Here is a link to one. Search the site for other shallow boxes.

http://electrical.hardwarestore.com/14-45-electrical-boxes-metal/ceiling-box-239061.aspx


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Checkout the smaller Wiremold boxes. They are usually thin enough to be hidden.


----------

